
Ask HN: Is Rails a sinking ship? - blohs
I am seeing a fewer Rails jobs out there, it feels like they have been overtaken by new cool kid on the block - those js libraries. Is Rails a sinking ship now?<p>This question will help programmers who might be thinking of starting their career in Rails.
======
angersock
You don't want the Javascript jobs.

Rails is no longer bleeding-edge, but it is quite productive still and there
will be gigs to come for another _decade_ of helping do long-term support and
maintenance on all the Rails stuff that sprang up in the last cycle.

Node/JS is probably going to die off in the face of better tech like Elixir
and Elm.

------
jeremyw
A recent survey of startup tech floated on HN, and Ruby + Ruby on Rails took
30+%. Along with Python and others, the majority was sedate, but robust and
mature technologies. I was pleased most startups are not wasting precious
cycles chasing the hotness.

